# !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad



## msix38 (31. Dezember 2008)

*!!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Hi 

Wir Ihr oben erkennen könnt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten und ebenso günstigen Gamepad. Das dauernde Navigieren auf dem Keyboard macht mir langsam zu schaffen. Irgendwelche Tipps?

MfG, MSIX


----------



## willy (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

der beste is eindeutig der xbox 360 controller, kostet auch nur um die 35€


----------



## msix38 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



willy schrieb:


> der beste is eindeutig der xbox 360 controller, kostet auch nur um die 35€


Hi
Geht es auch etwas günstiger?
Weitere Meinungen/Empfehlungen?


----------



## leorphee (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Das Hama CruX oder das Ideazone FangPad (benutze ich)


----------



## msix38 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Wie hält sich das Fang Pad so? 
Das Hama CruX is ein KeyBoard und ein KeyBoad wollte ich eigentlich nicht


----------



## leorphee (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

das Fang Pad ist auch ein Keyboard,im grunde genau das gleiche wie das Hama, ich dachte du suchst eher so etwas. Sorry...
ich bin damit jedenfalls sehr zufrieden.


----------



## msix38 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



leorphee schrieb:


> das Fang Pad ist auch ein Keyboard,im grunde genau das gleiche wie das Hama, ich dachte du suchst eher so etwas. Sorry...
> ich bin damit jedenfalls sehr zufrieden.



Na ich suche eigentlich sowas wie´n klassisches Gamepad. Sowas wie´n XBOX360 Controller. Ich weiß nun, dass dieser Controller ca.35 Euro kostet, deswegen suche ich günstigere Alternativen. Bei Saturn hab ich nix gefunden.


----------



## leorphee (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

schau mal bei Perl aber ob die was taugen weiß ich nicht habe da eins von liegen, komme damit aber nicht klar.


----------



## msix38 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



leorphee schrieb:


> schau mal bei Perl aber ob die was taugen weiß ich nicht habe da eins von liegen, komme damit aber nicht klar.


Bei dem Laden bestelle ich nicht aber danke für den Ratschlag.

Wie findet Ihr das hier?
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,Preisvergleich/a201586.html


----------



## willy (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

an deiner stelle würd ich liebe 20€ drauf legen und den xbox controller nehmen, is zwar teuer, hat aber qualität und wird von jedem neuen spiel unterstützt, bei sowas wäre ich nicht so knausrig, vorallem bei trust....das is das typische mediamarkt zeug, dass ziemlich schnell kaputt geht oder schon gar nicht unterstützt wird :/

gibts hier sogar billiger:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a172231.html

desweiteren möchte ich sagen, dass ich den xbox 360 controller selbst hab (ausgeliehen vom kumpel) und sau zufrieden bin, bis jetz hab ich damit Prince of persia, grid und rise of the argonauts gespielt, mit tastatur nicht möglich!
die knöpfe und die sticks liegen perfekt!


----------



## msix38 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



willy schrieb:


> an deiner stelle würd ich liebe 20€ drauf legen und den xbox controller nehmen, is zwar teuer, hat aber qualität und wird von jedem neuen spiel unterstützt, bei sowas wäre ich nicht so knausrig, vorallem bei trust....das is das typische mediamarkt zeug, dass ziemlich schnell kaputt geht oder schon gar nicht unterstützt wird :/
> 
> gibts hier sogar billiger:
> Microsoft XBOX 360 Controller für Windows, USB (PC/XBOX) (C8G-00001) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...



Hey danke für den Link ich habe gar nicht danach gesucht...und der is billiger..aber wenn ich Versand dazurechne, komme ich schon wieder auf den Saturn/MM LadenPreis. Also wäre es vielleicht doch besser, wenn ich das bei Saturn/MM kaufe. 
Und ich weiß, wie das Ding sich anfühlt, hatte selber ne 360


----------



## ziggi1 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Hallo!

Da es hier um Gamepad geht frage ich gleich hier weiter!
Hab mir den Xbox 360 Wireless Controller zugelegt, im großen und ganzem bin ich ja zufrieden mit ihm.

Mit was ich nicht ganz zurechtkomme ist die Steuerung, beim Laufen und umsehen.

So wie beim Screenshot; braucht man beide ( rot+blau). ist es nicht möglich dieses nur auf einem zulegen. z. B. wo ich den Pfeil hab?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das letzt mal wo ich mit so-was gezockt hab war die PS1 und mit disem tat ich mir leichter

mfg
ziggi1


----------



## msix38 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Steuert man aber nicht anhand des Steuerkreuzes? (links unten)


----------



## ziggi1 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



msix38 schrieb:


> Steuert man aber nicht anhand des Steuerkreuzes? (links unten)



genau so war es bei der SP1, das hab ich auch beherrscht

so is aber nicht beim 360 Con.....

Kann es bestätigen von FAR CRY 2 u. FALLOUT 3


----------



## msix38 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Das hab ich mehr so im Kopf, war schon lang her, wo ich noch 360 gezoggt habe.


----------



## Biosman (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Falls du noch einen Suchst ich hätte diesen hier zum Verkauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ein Bigben Wireless (Xbox 360 Form), Hab das ganze zubehör sprich Empfänger und Treiber CD.

Ist eigentlich nur einmal in gebrauch gewesen, stehe nicht so auf Gamepads 

NP war 39,99 Euro hab ich dieses Jahr gekauft. (Frag mich nicht nach der Rechnung^^)

Bekommst diesen Natürlich Günstiger falls Interesse => PN

MfG


----------



## FeuRenard (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Ich kann dir aus meiner Erfahrung nur Saitek empfehlen. Die Preise sind bei den Pads eigentlich okay und meiner Meinung nach solide verarbeitet.

Konkret kann ich wahrscheinlich das P990 empfehlen, da es mit meinem (P2600, nicht mehr gelistet) weitgehend baugleich erscheint, bis auf die fehlende Rumble-Funktion.
Falls du fragen zu dem Ding hättest, am besten per PN.


----------



## msix38 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



Biosman schrieb:


> Falls du noch einen Suchst ich hätte diesen hier zum Verkauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, ich habe mich schon für das XBOX360 Controller entschieden. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Mühe



FeuRenard schrieb:


> Ich kann dir aus meiner Erfahrung nur Saitek empfehlen. Die Preise sind bei den Pads eigentlich okay und meiner Meinung nach solide verarbeitet.
> 
> Konkret kann ich wahrscheinlich das P990 empfehlen, da es mit meinem (P2600, nicht mehr gelistet) weitgehend baugleich erscheint, bis auf die fehlende Rumble-Funktion.
> Falls du fragen zu dem Ding hättest, am besten per PN.



Vielen Dank für die Mühe!


----------



## butter_milch (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Ich kann mich willy nur anschließen. Geb jetzt lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus, sodass du von Anfang an etwas sehr gutes in der Hand hast. Natürlich möchte ich nicht sagen, dass alle anderen grundsätzlich schlecht sind, aber der Xbox 360 Controller ist der beste, der mir je untergekommen ist.

Ein Vorteil ist, dass viele Spiele, z.B. GRID nur den Xbox 360 Controller wirklich einwandfrei erkennen. Ich habe damit bis dato Crysis, GTA 4, Rise of the Argonauts, GRID, Prince of Persia und viele andere Spiele gespielt. Außerdem kann man damit Halbgas geben, etwas was ich beim Driften in GRID nie missen möchte. Ich bereue es bis heute nicht, mich für ihn entschieden zu haben.

Ich besitze die wireless Version. Vorher hatte ich die kabelgebundene, aber das Kabel hat mich gestört. Das muss aber jeder für sich selbst wissen, immerhin kostet die wireless Version ca. 15€ mehr.

28€ + Versand sind ein super Preis! Da kannst du ihn aber auch für 35€ bei MM oder Saturn kaufen. Es lohnt sich.


----------



## msix38 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Danke Euch für alles!


----------



## DestroyER (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Ich hab mal ne Frage, kann ich den alten Controller für die XBOX360 auch am PC verwenden?


----------



## Uziflator (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



DestroyER schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage, kann ich den alten Controller für die XBOX360 auch am PC verwenden?



Ne,eigentlich nicht außer, durch umbau arbeiten am Pad,am besten ist aber die PC-Version zukaufen.


----------



## willy (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Ne,eigentlich nicht außer, durch umbau arbeiten am Pad,am besten ist aber die PC-Version zukaufen.



soweit ich weiß, is an der pc version, nurn kleiner usb adapter dabei


----------



## Uziflator (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



willy schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß, is an der pc version, nurn kleiner usb adapter dabei



Den müsste er aber dann auch haben,oder aber selbst basteln!


----------



## willy (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

soll ich dirn bild davon machen? -.-
bei der "pc version" des 360 controller is nurn dings vorne mit dran, ein usb adapter...


----------



## DestroyER (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Neee das funzt nicht, ich habe es gestern ausprobiert...hoffnungslos.


----------



## willy (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

und wieso nicht?


----------



## ziggi1 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich besitze die wireless Version. .



ich auch

Wie machst du das mit den Batterien, mit aufladbare??
is ja ein wannsin alles 3-4 wochen neue duracell. was nicht gerade billig sind; no-name, hab ich auch schon probiert, die halten überhaupt nur eine woche


----------



## Uziflator (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



ziggi1 schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> Wie machst du das mit den Batterien, mit aufladbare??
> is ja ein wannsin alles 3-4 wochen neue duracell. was nicht gerade billig sind; no-name, hab ich auch schon probiert, die halten überhaupt nur eine woche



Jetz weis ich warum ich mir die Kabelversion gekauft habe!

Auf ständige batterie wechel hab ich nämlich echt kein bock!


----------



## ziggi1 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Jetz weis ich warum ich mir die Kabelversion gekauft habe!
> 
> Auf ständige batterie wechel hab ich nämlich echt kein bock!



ja hast nicht unrecht, nur müsste das kabel (USB glaub ich) ca. 5 meter lang sein.

da mein 32" TV-LCD mit dem Pc über HDMI (kabel 10m) verbunten ist und mit dem Gamepad zock ich nur auf diesem


----------



## willy (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

das kabel ist ca. 3-4 meter lang, das ist mehr als genug


----------



## ziggi1 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

aber nicht für mich

aber mit USB verlängerung ging es


----------



## msix38 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



willy schrieb:


> und wieso nicht?


 Ganz einfach deswegen, weil das PAD ein XBOX360 Controller ist. Lässt sich deshalb nur auf einer 360er Plattform zocken. Was anderes wüsste ich mal.


----------



## willy (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

nein, eig nicht...

kumpel von mir hat nen wireless controller, hat sich nen usb adapter fürn pc geholt und schwupp gings.

wenn der 360 controller nur für pc gemacht werden würd, wären da kein X, A, B, Y etc sondern zahlen, wie bei nem PC controller...

btw, schonma sowas wie nen treiber versucht?


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben: Es gibt im Grunde nur zwei Pads unter Windows, die von nahezu jedem Spiel optimal unterstützt werden, und das ist der XB360 Controller für MS und die Logitech Rumblepad Serie bzw. Logitech Controller.

Der MS Controller nutzt Xinput, und da neuerdings alle möglichen Spiele (Mirror's edge, Fifa 09, Race Driver Grid, Dead space...) im Grunde direkte Xbox360 Portierungen sind, ist dieses Pad da immer optimal. Oft werden in ingame Tutorials sogar die Grafiken des XB360 Pads eingeblendet.

Für die Wireless Variante gibt es einen Funk zu USB Adapter für den PC. Was auch gehen sollte damit sind die Wireless Guitar Hero Controller der Xbox360.
Ich selbst habe seit erscheinen der Xbox360 damals den kabelgebundenen XB360-Controller (ohne console, nur für PC) und war anfangs enttäuscht, aber mittlerweile geht er echt in jedem neuen Spiel.


----------



## msix38 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



willy schrieb:


> nein, eig nicht...
> 
> kumpel von mir hat nen wireless controller, hat sich nen usb adapter fürn pc geholt und schwupp gings.
> 
> ...




Nein welchen Treiber denn? Also den Wireless Controller für die XBOX360 habe ich. Und geht das für PC? Keen Plan ob´s geht oder nicht.


----------



## willy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

klaro geht das, man braucht nurn 360-Treiber fürn PC, lass mich ma schnell googlen:


Software Download


bittesehr


----------



## juliannmn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Habe mal ne Frage zu dem XBOX 360 Controller,
hier wird ja immer diskutiert ob er unterstuetzt wird oder nicht!?
Was heisst das denn?
Ich haette gerne ein Gamepad, dass mit allen Spiele (die Gamepads unterstuetzen) auch funktioniert. So wie jedes x-beliebige hama-Billig Gamepad auch!?
Taste 1 ist dann halt Taste 1 und laesst sich in jedem Spiel zuweisen...

Ist dies etwa fuer den xbox 360 controller nicht der Fall? Oder geht es euch nur um automatische Tastenzuweisungen und so ein Schnick-Schnack?


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

"Unterstützt" bedeutet für mich, dass das spiel sagt "Oh, schau, da hängt ein XB360 Controller am PC!" und mir eine auf den Controller optimal abgestimmte Buttonbelegung präsentiert.

Das Problem beim XB360 Controller ist, dass der Treiber recht spartanisch ist, so dass man in älteren Spielen Probleme haben kann, wenn das Spiel erwartet, dass Deadzones und Achseneinstellungen über den Treiber geregelt sind.

Für solche Fälle gibt es allerdings den inoffiziellen XBCD+ Treiber, der jedoch keine Signierung für Vista64 hat (sprich man muss beim Booten immer F8 drücken und die Signierung abschalten wenn man das Pad mit dem Treiber nutzen will).


----------



## willy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> "Unterstützt" bedeutet für mich, dass das spiel sagt "Oh, schau, da hängt ein XB360 Controller am PC!" und mir eine auf den Controller optimal abgestimmte Buttonbelegung präsentiert.



bei neuen spielen tut es das:

Rainbow Six Vegas 2, Mirrors Edge, Prince of persia, Gta4 etc.

bei devil may cry 3 hatte ich derbste probleme


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



willy schrieb:


> bei devil may cry 3 hatte ich derbste probleme


DMC3 ist zu alt, aber DMC4 unterstützt das Pad wieder perfekt.


----------



## ziggi1 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Es gibt auch ne Software dazu, wie sicherlich einige wissen

Um auch Spiele zu spiele zu können die nicht optimal Unterstütze werden 
beim PAD, oder auch ältere Spiele gehen problemlos mit dem......

Download Xpadder 5.3


----------



## Masterwana (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Du brauchst eigendlich nur diesen Empfänger. 
Kann da mit alle MS XBox 360 Controller benutzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msix38 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



willy schrieb:


> klaro geht das, man braucht nurn 360-Treiber fürn PC, lass mich ma schnell googlen:
> 
> 
> Software Download
> ...




Mehr brauche ich nicht? Dann spare ich mir ja mal locker den Kauf eines XBOX360 Controller für den PC  Wo ist denn bitte der Haken?
Edit: Mal was anderes. Ich habe dieses Pad und da steht dass es sowohl für die 360 als auch für den PC gleichermaßen geeignet ist.
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VMb25H4Pmt2T1/articledetail.jsp?aid=6490&agid=761&ref=13


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



msix38 schrieb:


> Mehr brauche ich nicht? Dann spare ich mir ja mal locker den Kauf eines XBOX360 Controller für den PC  Wo ist denn bitte der Haken?


Da komme ich jetzt nicht ganz mit. Meist diese Sonderverpackung des Pads, wo dann speziell "für Windows" draufsteht?
Die braucht man nicht, ich hab damals auch einfach das Pad aus dem Xbox-Regal genommen. Der Unterschied ist lediglich, dass keine TreiberCD dabei ist, aber den Treiber läd man sich halt einfach aus dem Web. Das Pad selbst ist immer das gleiche, da die Xbox 360 USB-Anschlüsse für die kabelgebundenen Pads nutzt. Man braucht da keine Adapterstecker oder irgendwas, nur den Treiber.
Und halt für die Schnurlosen Controller einen Empfänger.


----------



## msix38 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Da komme ich jetzt nicht ganz mit. Meist diese Sonderverpackung des Pads, wo dann speziell "für Windows" draufsteht?
> Die braucht man nicht, ich hab damals auch einfach das Pad aus dem Xbox-Regal genommen. Der Unterschied ist lediglich, dass keine TreiberCD dabei ist, aber den Treiber läd man sich halt einfach aus dem Web. Das Pad selbst ist immer das gleiche, da die Xbox 360 USB-Anschlüsse für die kabelgebundenen Pads nutzt. Man braucht da keine Adapterstecker oder irgendwas, nur den Treiber.
> Und halt für die Schnurlosen Controller einen Empfänger.




Okay danke, das habe ich jetzt auch gecheckt...


----------



## msix38 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Hey Leute, ich habe mal den Treiber für den XBOX360 Controller installiert für Vista x64..aber irgendwie will es nicht klappen. Habe bei 3 aktuellen Titel versucht, mit dem Controller zu navigieren, aber es funzt einfach nicht, keen plan wieso..!?


----------



## msix38 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Keiner noch nen plan??


----------



## willy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

hast du auch den 64bit vista installiert? :o


----------



## msix38 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*



willy schrieb:


> hast du auch den 64bit vista installiert? :o


Definitiv


----------



## msix38 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Es funzt immer noch nicht...weder auf XP, Vista x64 nich auf W7..habe das mal bei "PES 2009 probiert es klappt das nicht. -.-


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Ich besitze mit vollster Zufriedenheit das Hama Whitestorm Gamepad, welches der Bauart der Playstation-Controller nachempfunden wurde. Die Tasten des Gamepads lassen sich ohne Mühe erreichen, eine relativ kräftige Vibrationsfunktion ist vorhanden. Einziges Manko: Die Griffe sind nicht gummiert.


----------



## msix38 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Möchte ja aber möglichst das Gamepad von meiner ehemaligen XBOX 360 nutzen falls das möglich ist. 
Hier wurde oftmals geschrieben, dass mit einem entsprechenden Treiber der Controller für die 360 auch auf dem PC funktionieren soll. Ob es wahr ist, sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Mad-Eye (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Also das geht hab mir nach Rücksprache mit dem Händler das Standard Pad für die XBOX gekauft da brauchste nur den 0815 Treiber.


----------



## msix38 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Kannst du mir den linken? Will endlich mit nem Controller meine Games spielen.


----------



## feivel (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

es funktioniert ja sogar das xbox 1 pad am pc wenn man sich nen treiber lädt und den stecker abschneidet und sich nen usb stecker hinlötet...ruckzuck passiert..und die pads vom 1er waren auch richtig gut....


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Ist ja echt komisch dass es da Probleme gibt. Ich habe bei mir unter Vista64 eigentlich nur das XB360 Pad angeschlossen, Treiber hat sich vista übers Update selbst geholt. Alle neuen Spiele gehen eigentlich, auch in der fifa09 und Pro Evo 09 Demo ging das Pad einwandfrei.


----------



## msix38 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

welches XBOX 360 PAD, kannst du mir das mal zeigen?


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Das hier halt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das original MS XBox360 Pad, kabelgebunden.
Ich habe damals die Konsolen-Version gekauft, also nicht die Windows-Version mit beiliegender Treiber-CD, weil es die damals im Saturn noch nicht gab.


----------



## msix38 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Ich habe eine kabelgebundene und eine Funk...


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Den Funk kann man auch verwenden, da brauchste nur den USB-Adapter (kostet beim Saturn ca.10€) und dann kannste Kabellos zocken. Ich hab da lieber nen kleinen Aufpeis bezahlt als ständig vom Kabel genervt zu sein.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## msix38 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Also meine sieht so aus, aber ich habe es schon echt so oft probiert...bin mit dem Latein am Ende.


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Hm, das ist das schnurlose mit dem USB-Ladekabel, oder? Wir das Pad denn erkannt von Windows, wenn du es ansteckst? wird automatischz ein Treiber installiert?

Evtl. gehts auch mit dem Kabel nicht, und man braucht man schnurlosen Pad unbedingt diesen Funkempfänger von MS am PC? Wäre zwar wieder saublöd, aber nichts ist unmöglich...


----------



## msix38 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

Ja, das is sicherlich das Ladekabel für die Akkus. Wenn ich es anstecke, wird es automatisch erkannt, ja. Treiber installiert er denke ich auch. Also brauche ich diesen Funkempfänger?

MfG, MSIX38


----------



## bishop (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

ähm nur kurz: durch das play and charge Kabel werden keine Daten übertragen! Hier wird nur die Energieversorgung des USB Anschlusses genutzt um den Akku zu laden, das Pad sendet seine Daten weiterhin drahtlos!

Nur um Leute von dem Gedanken abzubringen mit dem Wireless Controller und dem Play and Charge Kit am PC zocken zu wollen, ein Funkadapter muss so oder so her

gruß


----------



## msix38 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: !!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad*

oki...dann muss also ein Funkadapter her.


----------

